# Mark Knopfler Spring tour 2010



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

April 09, 2010 - Vancouver, BC Queen Elizabeth Theatre 
April 29, 2010 - Toronto, ON Massey Hall 
April 30, 2010 - Montréal, PQ Salle Wilfrid-Pelletier, Place Des Arts 

Presales are on now through http://www.markknopfler.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Very cool. It took me about a dozen listens to get in to _Kill to get Crimson_ but once in, man: it's a great album. Seeing it live would be sweet.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Very cool. It took me about a dozen listens to get in to _Kill to get Crimson_ but once in, man: it's a great album. Seeing it live would be sweet.


I saw him come trough last year (that CD was free with ticket purchase), and yes, he's definitely among the must-see guitarists out there. Tone exudes from his fingers. :bow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

puckhead said:


> I saw him come trough last year (that CD was free with ticket purchase), and yes, he's definitely among the must-see guitarists out there. Tone exudes from his fingers. :bow:


Did he do Telegraph Road when you saw him? Few live experiences rival a great rendition of Telegraph Road IMO.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Got pre-sale tix for Vancouver - thanks for the alert!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Did he do Telegraph Road when you saw him? Few live experiences rival a great rendition of Telegraph Road IMO.


yes, it was a very mixed bag. from new CD, to older solo stuff to DS.
He's such a brilliantly fluid player. only issue is, you can't understand a word he says :smile:


----------

